# My Bulu's



## RayQ (Sep 26, 2007)

Just a couple quick shots I took of my Bulu Points - there are 41 or 42 of them, the largest of them are about 2" and the other half are about 1 to 1.5". I have two females holding as of this afternoon, one of the females held for 10 days her first go round, I think that they are starting early :dancing:



















Thanks for looking,

Ray


----------



## Lampy (Feb 15, 2003)

very nice photos! The fish are obviously enjoying your care. Happy fish = breeding fish!


----------



## gpb210 (Jan 3, 2008)

Good job of you! Take care the fry. Could we see the full tank photos?


----------



## RayQ (Sep 26, 2007)

Thanks, I can try to get a full tank shot - I'm not good with them at all!

Ray


----------



## cichlidrdabest (Mar 11, 2003)

Cool and congrats! 2 inches only and breeding? pretty good! Are they 2 inches head to tail or bodies are 2 inches so maybe 3" total? Are they tank raised? Eating NLS? thanks


----------



## RayQ (Sep 26, 2007)

Thanks, they are supposed to be F1 pond raised - two inches total length, they eat 1mm Nls and a little spirulina flake.

Ray


----------



## parrdog (Apr 29, 2004)

Lovely shots Ray, well done .

Jamie.


----------



## ziyaadb (Apr 16, 2007)

awesome i want


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2008)

Wow! Nice looking fish! Very colorful at such small size. Bulus were my first trophs and now I want to get some nice ones again and set up a troph tank. But I do not have a place to put it anywhere. Well, anywhere where my wife would approve.


----------



## RayQ (Sep 26, 2007)

Thanks very much to all, they were my "dream" troph when I first laid eyes on them!

Ray


----------



## RayQ (Sep 26, 2007)

Here is a bit of a group shot - sorry the lighting isn't great. . . I'm still learning to use overhead flash 










Thanks for looking,

Ray


----------



## mick74 (Mar 19, 2008)

that looks great i love the look of all them :thumb:


----------



## geoff_tropheus (Feb 13, 2003)

great tank shot, those are some Really nice Bulu's

What lighting setup do you have? It looks real dark in the background.

Cannot wait to see these guys when they get bigger.


----------



## RayQ (Sep 26, 2007)

Thanks! I can't wait for them to get bigger either - once the smaller group gets the defined spots . . . Look out!

Just a single 48" power glow over a 78" tank.

Ray


----------



## jordanroda (May 4, 2006)

Very nice pictures... :drooling:


----------



## Xenomorph (Aug 6, 2007)

They look amazing Ray.


----------



## RayQ (Sep 26, 2007)

Thanks :thumb:


----------

